# The Driptech



## Nabeel Osman (4/10/17)

Any ideas when this will be in the country? 
The Driptech DS and TS BF


----------



## Nabeel Osman (4/10/17)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/528-customs-dual-18650-mech-squonker.t42638/

Sorry found another thread of the same mod, there it is


----------



## zadiac (4/10/17)

Nabeel Osman said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/528-customs-dual-18650-mech-squonker.t42638/
> 
> Sorry found another thread of the same mod, there it is



Ask in the Who Has Stock forum bud. No vendor will or is allowed to answer you here.


----------



## Nabeel Osman (4/10/17)

zadiac said:


> Ask in the Who Has Stock forum bud. No vendor will or is allowed to answer you here.


Will do tnx


Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------

